# What shipping services should you use?



## pedro92 (Jul 4, 2008)

I am wondering what is the best way to ship ooths from the Netherlands to the US?


----------



## Giosan (Jul 4, 2008)

I guess the priority package, it's 9 euro's and the package will be delivered in about 5/6 days. Anything faster would be very expensive.


----------



## ABbuggin (Jul 4, 2008)

When I'm having ooths shipped from another country, I usually get the method that takes about a week.


----------



## pedro92 (Jul 4, 2008)

Giosan said:


> I guess the priority package, it's 9 euro's and the package will be delivered in about 5/6 days. Anything faster would be very expensive.


what company should they use.


----------



## Giosan (Jul 5, 2008)

TNT!  

I have zero experience with other companies.


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 5, 2008)

Giosan said:


> TNT!


yeah thats one explosive company :lol:


----------

